# Spéciale dédicace pour les profs



## Bigdidou (7 Décembre 2011)

Pas vraiment une news, donc je poste pas das "actualités"...
J'aurais pu poster dans "qu'est-ce que la bêtise".
C'est dans Libé donc pas de lien possible. Je vous cite "l'article" qui vaut son pesant de cacahouette, c'est pour ça que je résiste pas.

«Si les profs étaient des gens normaux, ils nous comprendraient un peu mieux, ils nous mettraient des bonnes notes de temps en temps ; ils sauraient faire des blagues ; ils ne crieraient pas sur nous*H24», énumère Cindy, élève en seconde à Paris. Mais les profs sont «différents, un peu aliens», résume-t-elle. Spécimens très particuliers, les profs darts plastiques et de musique : «Ils lancent des éponges à travers la salle», balance Pierre-Louis, également en seconde. Et ceux de philo : «Mon prof se balade dans les rangs avec un pendule, on dirait un ouf», sinquiète Pablo. Dautres «font des bruits très bizarres avec leur bouche» ou sont capables de «hurler dès 8*heures du mat». La preuve que quelque chose cloche, mais quoi ?

«Cest sûr, ils doivent avoir des problèmes persos, sinon, ils nous crasheraient pas comme ça, analysent Princessia et Sofia, en troisième dans le*Val-de-Marne. Nous, on fait de gros efforts pour les supporter, souvent on les respecte plus que nos parents, et ils ne nous le rendent même pas ! Cest abuser.» Elles sagacent contre ceux qui mettent un certain temps à corriger des contrôles : «Quand même, ils ont que ça à faire !»

Aucune excuse, même privée. Jeanne, parisienne, peine à imaginer un prof ailleurs que dans sa salle : «Cest comme sa maison, son domaine.»Lisa, de Seine-Saint-Denis, trouve étrange quun prof ne mette «jamais la photo de sa famille sur son bureau». A ce titre, Facebook les renseigne finalement peu. Le rôle de déléguée de classe beaucoup plus. Lisa : «Pendant le conseil de classe, ou quand la salle des profs est ouverte, on voit quils rigolent entre eux, y a une bonne ambiance ! Et ils se tutoient, alors quils se vouvoient toujours devant nous.»

«Cest vrai, on ne peut pas imaginer la personne derrière le prof», concède Jeanne. Sauf à le croiser en dehors du collège : «Si on le voit à Carrefour, cest waow, le scoop ! Et en plus sil est avec ses enfants, alors là» senflamme Lisa. «Ça fait tout drôle, on se dit : mais ce prof a une vie !» constate Jeanne, illuminée.

Le cauchemar serait dêtre lenfant du prof, dans le même établissement : «Cest mort pour la réputation.» Inès et Sabrina, du Val-de-Marne, imaginent sans peine lenfance de leur prof, «très bon dans sa matière». Plus tard, «il dit des choses cultivées, il devient impressionnant, respecté». Lisa : «Mais parfois il est injuste, et là on a le droit de lui dire ce quon pense.»

Autres travers répandus : «Ceux qui font leur boss, qui veulent tout diriger.» Lisa toujours : «Jai un prof comme ça, quand une page du cahier ne lui plaît pas, il larrache et il la jette par la fenêtre : il fait son boss, quoi.» Pas drôle, ou à ses dépens. Comme quand «il hurle parce quun élève utilise son portable, et que le sien se met à sonner».

Les hommes viennent de mars, les femmes de vénus, et les profs d'ailleurs, manifestement.
Et puis qu'est-ce c'est ces gens qui s'énervent quand on téléphone en classe ?
Vraiment, messieurs...


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2011)

Les fautes affreuses font parti de l'article ou pas ?


----------



## Dom54 (7 Décembre 2011)

hum... "font partie..."

Gaffe à la poutre !


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2011)

Ouais. Sauf que je n'ai pas a recopier un article.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Les fautes affreuses font parti de l'article ou pas ?



C'est du copié-collé.
J'aurais pas voulu dénaturé ce chef d'oeuvre.
Bon, sinon, c'est vrai, j'ai oublié un n dans "dans".


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2011)

Je doute que l'article soit actuel. normalement, un prof maintenant, ça ressemble plus à ça.    









ou cela


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10350792 a dit:
			
		

> Je doute que l'article soit actuel. normalement, un prof maintenant, ça ressemble plus à ça.
> 
> Après le char, le fantassin



Tu aimes les uniformes ?


----------



## ergu (7 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu aimes les uniformes ?



Et les films de gladiateurs ?
Tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2011)

Va falloir renouveller de questionnaires les gars, ça fait dix ans que vous posez les mêmes questions.    

Vous allez finir comme gkat.


----------



## da capo (7 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est du copié-collé.
> J'aurais pas voulu dénaturé ce chef d'oeuvre.
> Bon, sinon, c'est vrai, j'ai oublié un n dans "dans".



et "dénaturer" à la place de "dénaturé", ce serait pas mal non plus.

ceci dit, cela nous éloigne du vrai sujet : un prof a-t-il sa place dans une école ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> un prof a-t-il sa place dans une école ?



Quel prof ? 
Professeur ou professeur des écoles selon la nouvelle terminologie mise en place en France ... 
ça fait chaud au coeur, et pas forcément ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10350792 a dit:
			
		

> Je doute que l'article soit actuel. normalement, un prof maintenant, ça ressemble plus à ça.
> 
> ou cela



J'aime pas trop les profs. Pas mal de mauvais souvenirs. L'école ne fait souvent que reproduire les inégalités sociales et même les renforce. J'en ai pas mal morflé à ce sujet surtout au bahut. Mais j'ai pas envie de vous raconter ma vie ce soir.

Cela dit j'ai vu / entendu il y a peu des émissions sur les profs, le recrutement, leur "formation" et je suis devenu (presque) compatissant. En plus j'ai des enfants, encore petits mais l'état de dégradation de l'Educ Nat m'inquiète vraiment. C'est aussi devenu un tel porte nawak le recrutement que des tarés dangereux peuvent se retrouver embauchés. Parait même que des vacataires sont recrutés sur... Le Bon Coin. :afraid: 

Tout ça pour dire que les images que tu viens de nous passer sont devenues à peine caricaturales dans bien des cas.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> et "dénaturer" à la place de "dénaturé", ce serait pas mal non plus.



Ouai, bon, j'avais pas relire.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ouai, bon, j'avais pas relire.



En effet t'avais pas relire, celui-ci aussi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ouai, bon, j'avais pas relire.



Rassure-moi : t'es pas prof de français au moins ?


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10359682 a dit:
			
		

> En effet t'avais pas relire, celui-ci aussi



Ouai, mais celle là je l'ai faite exprès, tout de même. Y'a un .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> Rassure-moi : t'es pas prof de français au moins ?



Presque... Avec trois gamins en primaire et au collège...
:rateau:
Sinon, je suis médecin. C'est une profession très pratique pour l'orthographe et tous ces adverbes compliqués où on sait jamais s'il y a un "a", un "e", un ou deux "m". Si on écrit tous comme des cochons, c'est pas pour rien : c'est suffisamment compliqué comme ça de nous relire, pour en plus trouver des fautes d'orthographe...


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est du copié-collé.
> J'aurais pas voulu dénatur*er* ce chef d'oeuvre.
> Bon, sinon, c'est vrai, j'ai oublié un n dans "dans".


 

 



eh !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Décembre 2011)

Plus je fais le bilan de ce que les profs m'ont appris, plus je me demande pour quoi je suis allé à l'école...


Par rapport au monde du travail notamment !


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> eh !



Posts 10, 14 et 16, r e m y...


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Plus je fais le bilan de ce que les profs m'ont appris, plus je me demande pour quoi je suis allé à l'école...
> 
> 
> Par rapport au monde du travail notamment !



Peut-être que si les professeurs étaient une majorité à avoir connu une vie professionnelle significative hors de l'E.N., on aurait une autre appréciation d'eux.

Mais trop souvent, ils passent directement des bancs de la Fac à leur chaire. Cela ne les aide pas à adapter leur enseignement afin de le rendre accessible et parlant.


----------



## djio101 (8 Décembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si les profs doivent adapter leur enseignement afin de le rendre accessible et parlant, mais ça risque d'être difficile pour les profs du primaire qui ont un public de moins de 12 ans ! Si l'enseignement élémentaire n'est pas adapté, alors il n'y a pas grand chose qui l'est !!
En même temps, si les gens qui passent leur temps à cracher leur fiel sur cette profession étaient capables de faire le job ne serait-ce qu'une journée (ben oui, gérer 30 êtres humains tous différent est légèrement plus compliqué à faire qu'à dire), là oui, on pourrait parler sérieusement.

Pour être franc, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de détruire toute une profession.

J'ai eu des profs cons comme des pigeons, ce n'est pas pour autant que je vais dire que tous les profs sont des cons, des bons à rien, et qu'ils n'ont aucune utilité comme certains le font ressentir ici.

Dans ce cas, allons-y joyeusement :
- les flics ne servent à rien, ils passent leur temps à tuer des innocents ou des "jeunes" et ils se cachent dans leurs bureaux...
- les employés de mairie ne foutent rien, on est obligé d'attendre des plombes pour une carte d'identité puisqu'ils passent leur temps à téléphoner à leurs amis...
- les médecins sont des gros nuls qui essaient de se faire un max de blé en raccourcissant au possible le temps accordé à chaque patient et en creusant jour après jour le déficit de la sécurité sociale...
- les assistantes maternelles sont des bourreaux d'enfants, elles les torturent et les enferment dans des placards quand elles ne les laissent pas jouer tout nus dans les parcs en plein hiver...
- les journalistes sont des gros lâches qui n'attaquent qu'en meute quand le lièvre a été soulevé par hasard...
- les plombiers, garagistes, serruriers sont tous des voleurs, des arnaqueurs...
- les caissières sont des analphabètes tout justes bonnes à bosser 20 heures par semaine...
- les gars de laSNCF sont des fainéants, en grève 365 jours par an, d'ailleurs les trains ne roulent jamais...
J'en passe et des meilleures... Mes caricatures sont très appuyées, pourtant de tels propos sont tenus tous les jours. il est d'ailleurs vraisemblables que ces même personnes fassent preuve de la même agressivité vis-à-vis des femmes, des maghrébins, des handicapés, etc... 

Merci de ne pas généraliser, d'hurler avec les loups, de faire preuve d'intelligence et de discernement, et de ne pas enfermer tous les gens dans un même moule. Dans toute profession une majorité de personnes font tout leur possible pour bien faire leur job malgré les critiques qu'ils peuvent lire sur eux (même ici). Il y a évidemment des mauvais, mais comme dans toute profession, et le pourcentage est identique quel que soit le métier, c'est une simple statistique, et du bon sens...

Pour ma part, ben oui, merde, je suis un abruti de prof qui ne sert à rien et qui coûte 1750 euros chaque mois à la collectivité sans rien lui apporter (au passage, j'ai bossé dans le privé auparavant, chez AXA pour placer des produits financiers en grugeant des petits vieux comme me le conseillaient mes supérieurs aux dents bien plus acérées que les miennes, et dans une CCI), je suis fier d'avoir permis à certains de mes anciens élèves de ne pas s'être retrouvés en situation d'échec, d'avoir pris du temps pour eux, de leur avoir permis de franchir des barrières, de les avoir remotivés alors qu'ils pensaient ne jamais s'en sortir, d'avoir vaincu des difficultés, et de les retrouver quelques années plus tard et de les entendre me dire "merci".

Certains n'ont manifestement connu (si leurs écrits sont une transcription fidèle de la réalité) que de mauvais enseignants (de la maternelle jusqu'à la fac, ils n'ont donc vraiment pas eu de chance vu le nombre sacrément élevé de profs côtoyés durant toutes ces années, mais qu'ils se rassurent : quand ils seront parents, ils seront bien contents qu'ils soient présents, dans leurs établissements scolaires, ne serait-ce que pour leur permettre de ne pas avoir leur progéniture dans les pattes 8 heures par jour minimum...

Merci à ceux qui ont appris à lire à l'école de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout...


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2011)

djio101 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si les profs doivent adapter leur enseignement afin de le rendre accessible et parlant, mais ça risque d'être difficile pour les prof du primaire.
> Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de détruire toute une profession.
> 
> etc, etc



un petit coup de blues ?


----------



## djio101 (8 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> un petit coup de blues ?



Même pas, simplement marre de lire de tels propos très souvent sans fondement, calqués les uns sur les autres.
Je peux comprendre que les ratés du système viennent accuser les profs qui leur demandaient de travailler quand eux ne le souhaitaient pas et qu'il est humain de reporter la faute sur autrui, mais bon, quand on est adulte, on assume son passé.

En même temps je sais bien que sur les forums, ici comme ailleurs gens viennent râler, se lâcher (c'est plus simple de le faire derrière un écran que d'aller dire à quelqu'un que c'est un jean-foutre... Quoi que maintenant, chaque année connaît une agression spectaculaire d'un enseignant)...!

Bon, allez, je lâche l'affaire et m'en retourne sur les discussion Mac !


----------



## madaniso (8 Décembre 2011)

En 2011, dans les pays anglo saxons, un professeur c'est comme depuis toujours quelqu'un qui partage son savoir et à coté fait des recherches sur des sujets en rapport avec sa matière.

En 2011, en France, un professeur c'est juste quelqu'un qui a au minimum un Bac +3 puisque c'est la loi pour enseigner, mais qui n'a le plus souvent aucunement été préparé à partager son savoir devant une classe et qui n'accepte aucune critique. T'es pas content ? Tu sors.

Et pour pousser la discussion un peu plus loin, parce que ce n'est pas non plus uniquement de leur faute. Une magnifique vidéo.

[YOUTUBE]e1LRrVYb8IE&feature=player_embedded&fb_source=message[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2011)

djio101 a dit:


> *les ratés du système*



Je crois que tu devrais modérer tes propos.

Les dits "ratés du système" sont ceux avec qui je travaille depuis plus de 20 ans. Et non, je ne me permettrai jamais de les appeler ainsi : ce serait pour moi une insulte envers eux.

Tu as travaillé dur pour en arriver où tu es et tu manques de reconnaissance ?
Tu as eu une expérience professionnelle que tu regrettes ?

Qu'y peuvent tes élèves ?

Et pour en revenir à ton expérience professionnelle dans le milieu de l'assurance, ne crois-tu pas qu'elle t'a donné un regard, des éléments d'ouverture que tu n'aurais jamais connus si tu avais directement intégré l'E.N. ?

Je ne connais pas tes pratiques, donc pas question de les remettre en cause.
Mais il me semble essentiel pour un enseignant, un formateur d'écouter tous les apprenants et leurs avis avec la distance qui s'impose : Ce qui est acceptable d'un jeune ne l'est pas d'un adulte.


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Décembre 2011)

Ben zut. Je ne pensais vraiment pas provoquer ce déferlement contre cette profession que j'admire profondément...
Y a manifestement pas que les médecins qui sont des boucs émissaires, en ce moment..


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Y a manifestement pas que les médecins qui sont des boucs émissaires, en ce moment..


Justement, faut arrêter de se tirer dans les pattes...
C'est dans l'air du temps en ce moment... enfin depuis un bon moment...
Y'a toujours des fainéants, des grévistes, des récidivistes, des fraudeurs, des chômeurs, des étrangers, des laxistes, des... et moults autres subdivisions de la société à pointer du doigt...
Trop d'index qui montrent la lune et on oublie de regarder qui montre...

Je suis depuis un p'tit moment sur le forum, certains me connaissent (pour les autres; je ne me cache pas derrière un pseudo) je suis auteur BD, illustrateur mais ça ne me permet pas de vivre (encore)...
J'ai donc un boulot à mi-temps, je suis ambulancier : ça paie le loyer...
Je ne fais pas de RDV, consultations ou dialyses; je ne fais que les gardes samu dans la boîte où je suis employé...
Aux ordres du 15; on m'envoie chez les gens, je vois de tout...
Et de plus en plus de gens qui veulent se foutre en l'air, et là... ben y'a des prolos, des bourges, des profs, des cadres, des gens très aisés, des marginaux, des petits retraités   etc...
Et on n'est pas souvent bien reçus; agressivité, violence parfois, mais parfois on a des surprises : gentillesse et excuses de nous faire déplacer et pas toujours chez les gens chez lesquels on pourrait s'y attendre, bref...
Arrêtez de juger et de jeter des imprécations, surtout de façon virtuelle...
Z'avez envie de dénigrer et de parler fort ?!...
Venez donc la nuit de 20h à 8h, on en reparlera après... 
(si vous supportez la vue du sang, des visions pas ragoûtantes et les odeurs pas très... 'fin les odeurs... "particulières"... )

Il faut une sacré dose d'empathie pour faire ça toute la nuit ou une journée durant, mais j'aime bien, même si ça m'épuise...

Oui, je suis "gentil", n'en déplaise aux redresseurs de torts des forums... 

Et là, je retourne à mes dessins/couleurs... 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h12 ----------

Ce que j'apprends avec ce boulot là, c'est que ce qu'on croit savoir, ben finalement, on ne sait rien.
(ouais, c'est vachement profond...  mais je n'ai pas envie de l'expliquer mieux, à vous de comprendre...)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben zut. Je ne pensais vraiment pas provoquer ce déferlement contre cette profession que j'admire profondément...
> Y a manifestement pas que les médecins qui sont des boucs émissaires, en ce moment..



Les banquiers aussi


----------



## djio101 (9 Décembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10370072 a dit:
			
		

> Les banquiers aussi



Et Zahia...


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2011)

djio101 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, allons-y joyeusement :
> - les flics ne servent à rien, ils passent leur temps à tuer des innocents ou des "jeunes" et ils se cachent dans leurs bureaux...
> - les employés de mairie ne foutent rien, on est obligé d'attendre des plombes pour une carte d'identité puisqu'ils passent leur temps à téléphoner à leurs amis...
> - les médecins sont des gros nuls qui essaient de se faire un max de blé en raccourcissant au possible le temps accordé à chaque patient et en creusant jour après jour le déficit de la sécurité sociale...
> ...




Alors là, je suis désolé 

Les plombiers sont vraiment TOUS des voleurs. TOUS


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Décembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Alors là, je suis désolé
> 
> Les plombiers sont vraiment TOUS des voleurs. TOUS



Toi t'as eu un problème de plomberie, non ?


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Toi t'as eu un problème de plomberie, non ?



Oui 



Avec toutes les merdes que j'ai à gérer dans Portfolio, c'est pas étonnant tu me diras


----------



## djio101 (9 Décembre 2011)

Je ne ferai pas de rapprochement entre mon dernier post sur Zahia et le tien sur les plombiers...

Ce serait de trop mauvais goût...
Ouais...


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Décembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10370072 a dit:
			
		

> Les banquiers aussi



Ne serait-ce pas un peu plus, comment dire, justifié ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2011)

Les mauvais profs m'ont beaucoup appris sur la complexité de l'humain. Certains étaient mauvais (au sens de : peu aptes à transmettre, à former) simplement parce qu'ils étaient trop gentils, trop sensibles, trop vulnérables émotionnellement. Les psychorigides autoritaires et bouffis de certitudes ont moins de difficulté à gérer des classes difficiles. Et j'ai connu de bons pédagogues qui étaient parallèlement des sales cons, sinon des pervers. La compétence professionnelle est en fait une qualité très surestimée : le banc des accusés au procès de Nuremberg grouillait de types compétents sur le plan professionnel. Leurs carences humaines relevaient d'un autre domaine.

À titre personnel, je me considère en situation d'échec pédagogique : j'ai du mal à transmettre ce que je voudrais faire passer, même avec des élèves réceptifs. Je n'ai pas trouvé le style d'enseignement qui me conviendrait et me permettrait d'être vraiment utile à mes élèves. Mais ceux-ci me considèrent le plus souvent comme un brave type. C'est déjà beaucoup. Les seuls "mauvais profs" sont pour moi ceux qui laissent le souvenir d'un déficit d'humanité. 

Pour ce qui est de l'opposition entre les enseignants qui ont eu une expérience professionnelle en dehors de l'E.N. et les autres, elle est caricaturale. Je côtoie au quotidien en LEP des collègues qui ont ce profil. Ils disposent d'un savoir pratique utile dans leur spécialité, effectivement ; mais, sur le plan humain, il n'ont pas forcément plus à apporter à leurs élèves que les autres. Les imbéciles restent des imbéciles, parce que l'expérience, aussi précieuse qu'elle puisse être, ne peut rien aprendre à ceux qui sont privés des qualités intellectuelles ou morales nécessaires à son assimilation.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> À titre personnel, je me considère en situation d'échec pédagogique : j'ai du mal à transmettre ce que je voudrais faire passer, même avec des élèves réceptifs.



Tu devrais quand même te décider à convoquer les parents du petit Pamoi au lieu de culpabiliser comme ça...


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Oui
> 
> 
> 
> Avec toutes les merdes que j'ai à gérer dans Portfolio, c'est pas étonnant tu me diras


Pas gentil, ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Tu devrais quand même te décider à convoquer les parents du petit Pamoi au lieu de culpabiliser comme ça...



 N'importe nawak ! T'imagines vraiment Heckel convoquer les parents de Jeckel ?  :mouais:  



Allez, je décapsule une Chimay... À la tienne !


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2011)

C'est marrant parce que le message initial me semble plutôt être une invitation à parler des élèves d'aujourd'hui plutôt que des profs. Les propos tenus par ces élèves sélectionnés pour les rendre un peu sensationnels sont caricaturaux mais pas inintéressants. Je ne les trouve pas insultants pour les professeurs ni dénoter d'une crétinerie sans nom absolue (ce que je pense l'article cherche à faire), je les trouve mignons et naïfs. Ils reproduisent, version XXIe siècle wech-cousin, une incompréhension qui existe depuis longtemps, où se mêlent défiance, respect, crainte, etc.

Un élève que dit que son prof a des fringues bizarres ou se comporte comme un alien n'est pas obligatoirement sans éprouver un certain respect pour ce même professeur.


Par contre, les plombiers sont vraiment des ESCROCS


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2011)

plombier et escroc ont toujours été des synonymes   

Chez moi ils ont été capables de faire moins bien aujourd'hui que ce qui se faisait il y a 20 ans, date de création de l'immeuble en disant qu'ils ne pouvaient pas faire mieux. Ils sont vraiment incroyables, pire que moi lorsque je dis à un client pourquoi son service ne fonctionne pas. Sauf qu'eux ont du revenir faire le travail.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Par contre, les plombiers sont vraiment des ESCROCS



C'est bicoze qu'ils ont eu de mauvais profs à l'école ! 
Luc Châtel a les chiffres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> C'est bicoze qu'ils ont eu de mauvais profs à l'école !
> Luc Châtel a les chiffres.



Oui, effectivement, tous les chiffres... 

http://www.politique.net/2011050901-education-nationale-manipulations.htm
Ou encore :http://www.marianne2.fr/SlovarMaria...icolages-statistiques-de-Luc-Chatel_a376.html

Luc Chatel, ou Ubu statisticien.


----------



## ergu (10 Décembre 2011)

djio101 a dit:


> j'ai bossé dans le privé auparavant, chez AXA



Et tu a su réinventer / ton métier.
C'est bien.


----------



## djio101 (10 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Et tu a su réinventer / ton métier.
> C'est bien.



J'en avais surtout ras le q de "piquer" les économies des petits vieux pour subsister et ne plus pouvoir me regarder en face. Pas de fixe, payé à la comm, forcément au début tu fonces dans le tas... Et au bout de quelques mois, tu te dis que tu as envie d'être utile et de ne plus escroquer les gens en leur promettant des rendements que tu sais pertinemment faux et "in/atteignables".... Le boulot de prof m'est apparu approprié... Je n'imaginais pas dans quoi je rentrais (secte fumeuse et deuxième "grande muette" après l'armée, faut quand même le dire), ni que j'allais devoir passer mes années futures à essuyer les critiques déchaînées de certains connards.
Si les mêmes qui crachent sur les enseignants faisaient la même chose sur les politiciens de tout poil qui EUX, divisent pour mieux régner, ça me ferait du bien.
Maintenant, à 40 ans, je ne me vois pas changer de voie une fois de plus. Je l'ai fait 3 fois, donc voili. C'est con, je suis resté dans la filière la moins rémunératrice et la plus haïe ! Jamais je n'ai eu à faire face à de tels propos quand je plaçais mes produits financiers pourtant oeuvres de truands vivant de stock-options...

C'est incroyable : il y a des visiteurs de prison pour apporter du soutien aux incarcérés, nous on a droit au mépris de la société et des visites des inspecteurs...

Mais sinon, grâce à mon café/cocaïne chaque matin et à mon doublé Lexo/Prozac le soir, je tiens le coup !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2011)

Je ne connaissais pas ce slogan */* d'AXA... 

En lisant mon collègue djio101, je me dis qu'il faut dédramatiser un peu. Désigner le métier d'enseignant comme la filière _la moins rémunératrice et la plus haïe _est peut-être un peu excessif, non ? C'est un métier assez mal payé et souvent méconnu, certes. Mais il n'est pas le seul. Les enseignants n'ont pas le monopole non plus de la soufrance au travail.


La société n'est pas en guerre contre l'école, nonobstant l'aigreur de certains à l'encontre du corps professoral. Et ce dernier est loin d'être irréprochable par ailleurs : on trouve de tout dans ce métier, reconnaissons-le. Mais c'est une constatation banale, qui est loin de justifier le malaise de fond qui s'exprime à propos de l'école. Du point de vue enseignant, c'est plutôt le contexte interne à l'institution qui invite à la déprime, sinon à la révolte. Ceux qui sont étrangers à l'Éducation nationale ne peuvent pas comprendre ce que veut dire djio101. Il faut vivre de l'intérieur cette culture du mensonge, cette hypocrisie érigée en norme organisationnelle, cette tyrannie des petits chefs irresponsables, cette toute-puissance du pédagogisme théorique qui érige les foutaise les plus grotesques en Vérité ultime du métier, au mépris du bon sens, du savoir empirique, d'une tradition éprouvée, ou des études scientifiques les plus sérieuses (l'ignorance des prétendus spécialistes des sciences de l'éducation dans le domaines des sciences cognitives est abyssale)... Chercher à combattre ce système, c'est courir professionnellement à sa perte ; l'accepter par cynisme ou lâcheté, c'est consentir à son propre abaissement moral et intellectuel. 


On vit la même chose dans bien des entreprises, me dira-t-on peut-être. Ce à quoi je réponds qu'aucune institution au monde n'a une capacité équivalente à celle de l'Éducation nationale à ignorer le principe de réalité. On n'y tire jamais les leçons d'un échec, puisque la réussite s'y mesure en termes totalement faussés par l'idéologie et la novlangue pédagogique. La facilité avec laquelle on manipule les chiffres est à cet égard éclairante. Et si on ne peut pas les manipuler, on fait en sorte qu'ils soient insignifiants. 


C'est ainsi qu'on a noyé durant des années le poisson sur la question de la violence en milieu scolaire, en instituant une base de données (la défunte SIGNA) censées répertorier les violences et les incivilités. Les chefs d'établissement, chargés de la renseigner, se sont évidemment bien gardés de faire savoir que ça chauffait chez eux, histoire qu'on vienne leur demander des comptes... D'où une sous-évaluation dramatique du problème que n'importe quel apprenti sociologue aurait pu prédire comme inéluctable. Cela fait des décennies que les Américains ou d'autres pratiquent a contrario des enquêtes de victimisation dont les conclusions sont infiniment plus significatives. On a là l'exemple typique de cette bureaucratie dont Michel Crozier disait qu'elle se définit par l'incapacité à apprendre de ses erreurs.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2011)

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire pour sortir de cette situation ? Entre les excès des syndics de profs, les discours poujados vulgaires (le "dégraissage du mamouth" d'un certain Claude Allègre à l'époque socialiste mais qui a changé de gamelle depuis), la volonté de privatisation des ultralibéraux toujours en embuscade, le déni... C'est semé d'embûches !

Au fronton d'une des écoles de mon quartier il y avait marqué une phrase de Victor Hugo : "De l'instruction nait la grandeur des nations".

Actuellement le désinvestissement inquiétant du pays dans l'éducation est en train de nous préparer des lendemains difficiles, déjà que le présent est duraille. :mouais::hein:


----------



## ergu (10 Décembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Il faut vivre de l'intérieur cette culture du mensonge, cette hypocrisie érigée en norme organisationnelle, cette tyrannie des petits chefs irresponsables (...) Ce à quoi je réponds qu'aucune institution au monde n'a une capacité équivalente à celle de l'Éducation nationale à ignorer le principe de réalité.



Ouais, mais c'est _vraiment_ pareil dans le privé, au moins dans les très grosses boîtes qui appliquent au mépris de toute réalité les théories de management venues des states, même et surtout les plus abracadabrantes.

Je pense que la différence dans la mauvaise image tient plus à la perception des choses. Quand mon assureur ou mon boulanger est nul, ça me fait chier mais jamais autant que quand c'est le type chargé d'inculquer à mes gosses les choses dont je pense (à tort ou à raison) que, sans, il finira sous les ponts.

Dans le monde de la trouille du lendemain, on peut pardonner à son boulanger de faire du pain dégueulasse, pas à l'institut de son gamin que ce dernier ait autre chose que des 20/20.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2011)

Le premier mépris dont souffrent les professeurs aujourd'hui, c'est d'être traités comme des pions, des instruments, de valeur secondaire de surcroît (les gens importants, utiles, ce sont les managers, et tous ceux qui retransmettent la parole du pouvoir...). Mais je partage totalement le jugement d'ergu : cette dépossession n'est pas du tout propre au monde enseignant ; c'est un trait majeur du monde du travail contemporain. Or, on ne peut pas demander à des travailleurs d'être créatifs, investis, entreprenants, imaginatifs, dévoués, et en même temps les larbiniser.


----------



## Cédric74 (16 Décembre 2011)

Pour conforter mes élèves dans les croyances qu'ils ont sur les profs comme le montre l'article de Libé, je leur explique que les profs ne vivent que dans la maison des profs qui obéit aux règles particulières qui font de nous des profs : 
on y entre dès notre plus jeune âge avec comme seuls jeux nos cahiers ; 
adultes, on y lit des livres (de préférence des vieux livres genre 19e siècle, en ancien français quoi, ou des livres que personne n'aimera), on ne regarde qu'Arte (NRJ12 c'est le diable), on ne lit qu'un seul magazine : Télérama, on n'écoute que du jazz ou du classique, on ne sort pas pour faire ses courses (on se fait livrer, que des légumes et que du bio), on ne part en vacances qu'en Bretagne ou dans les musées parisiens, mais on ne se plaint pas parce que des vacances finalement on n'a presque que ça à se demander pourquoi les autres n'ont pas choisi prof comme métier (oups je m'égare), on ne parle qu'avec des profs, de préférence de la même matière (c'est pour ça que le prof de français ne comprend pas le prof de maths), on ne parle que de notre matière, les profs de français ne discutent que de théâtre, de littérature et se font des blagues en latin, on ne connaît rien à la technologie, on ne va pas sur Facebook, etc, etc.
J'arrête parce que c'est long comme un discours de prof et je dois mettre ma tenue d'enseignant pour la réunion avec les parents. S'ils me voient tel que je suis, ils vont douter de mes compétences et se demander si je suis bien prof. Merde où sont mes lunettes triple foyer et mon cartable ?


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Pour conforter mes élèves dans les croyances qu'ils ont sur les profs comme le montre l'article de Libé, je leur explique que les profs ne vivent que dans la maison des profs qui obéit aux règles particulières qui font de nous des profs :
> on y entre dès notre plus jeune âge avec comme seuls jeux nos cahiers ;
> adultes, on y lit des livres (de préférence des vieux livres genre 19e siècle, en ancien français quoi, ou des livres que personne n'aimera), on ne regarde qu'Arte (NRJ12 c'est le diable), on ne lit qu'un seul magazine : Télérama, on n'écoute que du jazz ou du classique, on ne sort pas pour faire ses courses (on se fait livrer, que des légumes et que du bio), on ne part en vacances qu'en Bretagne ou dans les musées parisiens, mais on ne se plaint pas parce que des vacances finalement on n'a presque que ça à se demander pourquoi les autres n'ont pas choisi prof comme métier (oups je m'égare), on ne parle qu'avec des profs, de préférence de la même matière (c'est pour ça que le prof de français ne comprend pas le prof de maths), on ne parle que de notre matière, les profs de français ne discutent que de théâtre, de littérature et se font des blagues en latin, on ne connaît rien à la technologie, on ne va pas sur Facebook, etc, etc.
> J'arrête parce que c'est long comme un discours de prof et je dois mettre ma tenue d'enseignant pour la réunion avec les parents. S'ils me voient tel que je suis, ils vont douter de mes compétences et se demander si je suis bien prof. Merde où sont mes lunettes triple foyer et mon cartable ?



J'ai entendu dire que certains avaient leurs propres enfants. J'imagine que c'est une légende urbaine. Comment feriez vous ?
Pardon :
G entendu dire ke certains avaient leurs propres enfants. J'imagine ke C 1 légende urbaine. cmt feriez vs ?


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire que certains avaient leurs propres enfants.



Moi, mes parents étaient profs.
Si, si.
Les deux ?
Les deux, les profs ne se reproduisent que entre eux, les gens normaux ont bien trop peur d'eux et ils se souviennent du temps où ils étaient élève, ils ont bien trop peur, en épousant un prof de passer une épreuve de physique à chaque fois qu'ils demande le temps qu'il fait.
Donc, les deux.
Voyez le résultat !

Moi ?
Non, je ne suis pas prof.
Mais je suis obligé de vivre incognito, j'ai la brigade de répression académique au cul pour non respect de la charte et risque de diffusion parmi la population de l'idée que les profs peuvent engendrer des gens normaux, ce qui serait contraire à l'éthique.

D'ailleurs, par extension d'un premier groupe de profs à l'école polytechnique, les profs se regroupent parfois en un groupe où ils peuvent s'avouer aux uns aux autres qu'ils sont profs et en faire étalage (sinon, la honte en boîte : "bonjour, je suis prof. Sais-tu la composition chimique de ce que tu bois ?" - Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh !) sans risquer le lynchage - on les appelle les X-men.


----------



## Cédric74 (16 Décembre 2011)

Oui certains ont des enfants mais c'est toujours difficile parce qu'on n'arrive pas à passer de la théorie à la pratique. Les enfants vivent avec nous et on suit une méthode éducative rigoureuse en ne parlant que grec ancien jusqu'à l'âge de 3 ans. La plupart deviennent profs ou mieux proviseur voire inspecteur. Certains comme Ergu s'évadent et doivent vivre une ie sinistre dans le monde de l'inculture


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Oui certains ont des enfants mais c'est toujours difficile parce qu'on n'arrive pas à passer de la théorie à la pratique. Les enfants vivent avec nous et on suit une méthode éducative rigoureuse en ne parlant que grec ancien jusqu'à l'âge de 3 ans. La plupart deviennent profs ou mieux proviseur voire inspecteur. Certains comme Ergu s'évadent et doivent vivre une ie sinistre dans le monde de l'inculture



Remarque, mon père - supposé - aussi était prof (il enseignait l'extra-terrestre, je veux dire le grec byzantin ). Comme egu, je me suis évadé dans le monde obscur (enfin, je suis pas proctologue, comme même, hein).
Bon enfin tout ça pour dire que cet aticle/interview de Libé m'a littéralement laissé sur le fondement.
Je pensais pas qu'on en était là.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bon enfin tout ça pour dire que cet aticle/interview de Libé m'a littéralement laissé sur le fondement.
> Je pensais pas qu'on en était là.



Ben tu vois on peut voir le verre à moitié plein ou à moitié vide. Moi je trouve en fait cet article plutôt rassurant car je trouve que ces élèves... me ressemblent quand j'avais leur âge. Il y a toujours cette attraction / répulsion pour le prof. L'élève qui raconte son "choc" quand elle croise le prof dans "la vraie vie", au Carouf du coin, on l'a pas tous un peu vécu, non ?  Les profs bizarres aussi, qui font peur et attirent en même temps. Car le prof de philo avec un pendule, c'est pas un peu zarbi, non ? :mouais: Avec leurs mots à eux, comme on a eu les nôtres, ces élèves ne diffèrent pas tellement des autres générations, si on peut considérer que c'est un panel représentatif.

J'aimerais avoir l'avis des profs ici mais je crois que la dévalorisation de ce métier tiens à 2 choses : 

- Aux politiques tout d'abord qui ont beaucoup cogné sur l'école. Y compris à gauche. Souvenez-vous des insultes de Claude Allègre quand il était ministre de l'EN sous Jospin.

- A la crise économique : l'école a été un ascenseur social qui est tombé en panne. L'école reproduit voire accentue les inégalités sociales (je sais que quoi je parle). Quoiqu'on dise on s'est tous fait chier à l'école à un moment ou à un autre. C'est une contrainte. Mais il y avait l'idée que ce mauvais moment à passer  allait permettre d'avoir un "débouché", d'être protégé du chômdu. Or on sait aujourd'hui que les diplômes ne protègent plus du chômage et de la précarité. La croyance républicaine dans l'école facteur d'élévation sociale est morte. On lui en veut. Elle nous a trahie. C'est un mensonge. Alors ce sont les profs au premier rang qui s'en prennent plein la gueule de cette rancur.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Décembre 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, on emmerdait les profs (enfin certains, d'autres, franchement, je m'y jamais frotté :affraid et tout ça, mais il me semble que c'était plus se confronter à leur autorité (donc implicitement reconnue) que par irrespect ou mépris. 
En tout cas, quand je faisais le con, j'en avais parfaitement conscience.

Quand tu lis ça : 



> Autres travers répandus : «Ceux qui font leur boss, qui veulent tout diriger.» Lisa toujours : «Jai un prof comme ça, quand une page du cahier ne lui plaît pas, il larrache et il la jette par la fenêtre : il fait son boss, quoi.» Pas drôle, ou à ses dépens. Comme quand «il hurle parce quun élève utilise son portable, et que le sien se met à sonner»



ben, je sais pas, j'en suis pas certain.


----------



## iMacounet (17 Décembre 2011)

Je trouve que ça représente très bien les profs ça.


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je trouve que ça représente très bien les profs ça.


Finis ton p'tit déj, toi !...
Tu vas rater tes cours !...


----------



## iMacounet (17 Décembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Par contre, les plombiers sont vraiment des ESCROCS


Comme les garagistes.


----------



## Bassman (17 Décembre 2011)

Moi j'me souviens de mon prof d'EPS au lycée.

J'étais son capitaine en club de rugby


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2011)

ah non !
pas l'EPS !

Pitiééééééééééééé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah non !
> pas l'EPS !
> 
> Pitiééééééééééééé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2011)

ah oui...

Là d'un coup ca va mieux...


----------

